# Oh my dear, you DESERVE a new Juicy bag!!



## VioletB (Jul 22, 2008)

deleted..


----------



## deven.marie (Jul 22, 2008)

thats really cute! i love juicy too, its my second love after mac.


----------



## Jot (Jul 22, 2008)

fab bag xxx


----------



## Lissa (Jul 22, 2008)

i just love that bag!


----------



## DominicanBarbie (Jul 22, 2008)

I love the handles..Is that weird? lol


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 22, 2008)

those are soooo cute! i love the neutral colours too


----------



## Tinkee-Belle (Jul 22, 2008)

I loooove this.. I am thinking about buying it for the fall, but I will probably get the white/pink one.  I am daydreamer obsessed like you! My last 3 bags have been daydreamers and I will continue to buy them! Have u seen the grey and white one with the chains and the big ring?? Its not on Nordys site but its on the Juicy one.. LOVE! 

Congrats on surviving the weekend.. it was INSANE in there!!!!!!


----------



## VioletB (Jul 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Tinkee-Belle* 

 
_I loooove this.. I am thinking about buying it for the fall, but I will probably get the white/pink one.  I am daydreamer obsessed like you! My last 3 bags have been daydreamers and I will continue to buy them! Have u seen the grey and white one with the chains and the big ring?? Its not on Nordys site but its on the Juicy one.. LOVE! 

Congrats on surviving the weekend.. it was INSANE in there!!!!!!_

 


Oooh I love the white and pink one.. but I'm just too hard on bags.. it would be filthy in like two days!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Daydreamers are my fav they fit EVERYTHING!!

LOL yeah it was insane!!  It's worse than the holidays!!


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Jul 23, 2008)

Veryyyy very pretty and 'mature' for a Daydreamer.
I have a Daydreamer too (blue/red/white with an Anchor on it) and I am just so in love with it
Well deserved!


----------



## juicygirl (Jul 23, 2008)

*i was just in nordstroms the other day and snapped up the juicy heart locket and heart earrings since they were on sale. the girl was very good because i couldnt decide if i wanted it in silver or gold and she told me i should buy both!! and i did, lol. enjoy the bag. sexy.*


----------



## Divinity (Jul 23, 2008)

Pretty bag


----------



## Patricia (Jul 24, 2008)

looooove em, perfect for autumn!


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Aug 16, 2008)

I love these bags, I am actually looking for a daydreamer myself.
Enjoy!


----------

